# Amplify the pump-effects of nitrates: human studies suggest how to do it right!



## trodizzle (Mar 22, 2015)

*Amplify the pump-effects of nitrates: human studies suggest how to do it right!*



> Circulation. 2008 Feb 5;117(5):670-7. Epub 2008 Jan 22.
> 
> Hypoxic modulation of exogenous nitrite-induced vasodilation in humans.
> Maher AR, Milsom AB, Gunaruwan P, Abozguia K, Ahmed I, Weaver RA, Thomas P, Ashrafian H, Born GV, James PE, Frenneaux MP.
> ...



"This study actually provides the basis to understand how nitrate/nitrite works and how to reap maximal effects when supplementing with a nitrate based pre-workout product. If you had to summarize the above study with just one single word, it would be: HYPOXIA!

Well, hypoxia is something that happens to lesser or higher degree everytime we train because muscle contraction and contraction-induced increase of fiber diameter leads to a (partial) occlusion of blood vessels within the muscle.

The principle is very easy to comprehend: The higher the amount of contraction-induced increase of fiber diameter, the higher the resulting vessel occlusion will be, resulting in higher levels of local tissue hypoxia. The only variable that now needs to be added is time:

muscle fiber diameter increase x time ~ total amount of blood flow reduction and thus total amount of relative hypoxia



What does that mean practically?

Practically, this means that you should incorporate a high intensity isometric type of exercise for every muscle group (in addition to your usual routine). The isometric point should be at the shortest length of your muscle (=maximal shortening of muscle fiber length and maximal increase in muscle fiber diameter). Take a weight that is at least 75% of your 1RM and then hold it isometrically at the point of shortest muscle length as long as you can (preferrably 30s+). repeat this procedure a few times with 5-10s rests between individual reps.


Importantly: This method will work best at maximum concentric state of the muscle (=shortest muscle length, maximal contraction). This is the position where muscle fiber diameter is largest and muscle belly is biggest.

After that your muscle will be highly hypoxic and vasodilation will be at its maximum. If you have taken nitrates preworkout prepare for some tissue-bursting pumps.


Here is an example on how to maximally contract the biceps: Once in this position (as depicted below), you just need to isometrically hold this position as long as you can. This will be an excellent way to increase local tissue hypoxia and amplify nitrite effects on vasodilation:"







Information provided by Dr_P ThermoLife scientific consultant and is not my own writing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 22, 2015)

Good read! Been doing iso holds on isolation movements (sometimes compound...do pause squats count?) for a while but cool to understand the science behind it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2015)

Make it worse... using the above example biceps curl

 if you have a training partner after a 5 count squeeze at the top have them pull down on your wrist while you resist as hard as you can on the way down.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting dizz... Good info!


----------

